# Cygnets Killed with a boat on Lake Lansing.



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Ray I don't know if you have heard of the incident in Lansing recently where 2 cygnets were intentionally killed with a boat on Lake Lansing. Witnesses watched and reported a 22 year old running them down and killing them intentionally. Isn't this a pretty serious violation in the eyes of the DNR law enforcement? The reason I ask is the prosecuter was never involved and the DNR and the man who did this worked out a deal of $160 for fines and $200 for restitution. Now this seems very light in terms of punishment and restitution. Seems as though you would receive a much larger punishment for shooting one swan. Why would DNR not involve the prosecuters office and nail this jerk it wasn't a simple mistake or something?

Thanks 

AW


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

The prosecutor would have to be involved if a deal was reached regarding fines and restitution.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

We had a jet ski kill a swan on our lake last year. Witness called and made a report, even had the jerks MC#'s! The local police didn't do a dang thing about it. Should have tried the DNR...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i put these slobs in the same catagory as those that run over turtles on the road. its not like the turtle "dashed " out into their path.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Adam Waszak said:


> Ray I don't know if you have heard of the incident in Lansing recently where 2 cygnets were intentionally killed with a boat on Lake Lansing. Witnesses watched and reported a 22 year old running them down and killing them intentionally. Isn't this a pretty serious violation in the eyes of the DNR law enforcement? The reason I ask is the prosecuter was never involved and the DNR and the man who did this worked out a deal of $160 for fines and $200 for restitution. Now this seems very light in terms of punishment and restitution. Seems as though you would receive a much larger punishment for shooting one swan. Why would DNR not involve the prosecuters office and nail this jerk it wasn't a simple mistake or something?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> AW


Adam,
See the article in the State Journal this morning 

http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060630/NEWS01/606300356/1001/news

Apparently the DNR didn't consult with the prosecutor after all :yikes: . One other point to consider, if you've been following this story...did you see where the 22 year old that apparently admitted to this lives? Moores River Drive in Lansing??? In other words...big $$$$$. Can you say I'd bet daddy got me off??? Just my thought...I have no proof.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Non-natives that destroy habitat and disturb nesting of native waterfowl? Run 'em all down. Indiana legalized removal- we should too. 

Kill 'em all.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bombcast said:


> Non-natives that destroy habitat and disturb nesting of native waterfowl? Run 'em all down. Indiana legalized removal- we should too.
> 
> Kill 'em all.


Gee bomb...tell us how ya really feel :evil: I wasn't suggesting I like the suckers either, but I'm not condoning runnin' them down on Lake Lansing either. In this particular case, I seriously doubt the guy even knew what he was running over....could've just as easily been a goose or a mallard. To this bonehead it was just a fun thing to do. Now if it had been a cormorant....:shhh:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

john warren said:


> i put these slobs in the same catagory as those that run over turtles on the road. its not like the turtle "dashed " out into their path.


I'll stop when I see one and get it across the road.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Adam, nope have not heard nor do I know anything about it. You'll have to take the rumor mill with a grain of salt.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

No- I'm not condoning that sort of idiotic behavior. But by the same token, they're trash birds, and I won't weep for dead cygnets either. 

If that guy was running over ducks geese or (especially) loons, I'd be way more upset.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I just re-read the original post. I'm curious about the $160 fine and more specifically $200 restitution. 

Restitution for what?? The lost property (cygnets)? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Restitution is mandated by staute. Varies from $100 to $500 for each small game or small non-game animal depending on what the judge chooses.

Sec. 40119. (1) In addition to the penalties provided for violating this part or an order issued under this part, and the penalty provided in section 36507, a person convicted of the illegal killing, possessing, purchasing, or selling, of game or protected animals, in whole or in part, shall reimburse the state for the value of the game or protected animal as follows: 
(a) Bear, elk, hawk, moose, or any animal that appears on a list specified in section 36505, $1,500.00 per animal. 
(b) Deer, owl, and wild turkey, $1,000.00 per animal. 
(c) Other game not listed in subdivision (a) or (b), not less than $100.00 or more than $500.00 per animal. 
(d) Other protected animals, $100.00 per animal.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR answers: Agency must explain swan case

It's been a month since two cygnets were last seen on Lake Lansing, with a boat barrelling down on them and an adult swan.

The state Department of Natural Resources says it has its man responsible for the cygnets' apparent deaths.

http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060712/OPINION01/607120343/1086/opinion


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

It's sad to see scoflaws get off so lightly.


----------

